# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  DelaHoya Gets Knocked out!!!!!!!!!!

## Cuttup

As predicted by yours truly,..DelaHoya was knoocked out by Hopkins. The suprising part is that it was a left hook to the body in which Delahoya as a result stayed on the canvas for much longer than 10 seconds,..more like 40 seconds. I will admit Delahoya faught a little better than I thought he would,.but not good enough to be the Executioner, Baranard Hopkins.

and was it just me,..or was Delahoya lying there CRYING and screaming in pain'????????????????????..literally crying??????????????????

----------


## Dally

they ALL fall at one time or another.

Great champ he was. The key is to know when to step down...and retain some respect...which sadly in my opinion is lost after losing.

none the less, both very good fighters.

----------


## RockyX

Hopkins just showed that some of the old timers can still get it done. He was almost a decade older than DeLahoya. Delahoya was throwing punches so fast, they couldn't have been doing much damage.

----------


## max2extreme

Dont forget, this isnt a true middleweight going against another true middleweight. Oscar has move up how many times? And this was what, his 2nd middleweight fight? Not taking away from Hopkins, but they were both doing good. Just hopkins got in that good body shot. If they fought again, it would still be close and noone would really know who would win till the end.

----------


## Cuttup

> Dont forget, this isnt a true middleweight going against another true middleweight. Oscar has move up how many times? And this was what, his 2nd middleweight fight? Not taking away from Hopkins, but they were both doing good. Just hopkins got in that good body shot. If they fought again, it would still be close and noone would really know who would win till the end.



Thats the science of boxing,..I bet the last think Oscar expected was a body shot,....

----------

